# connect to Apple TV 2



## guidothekillerp (Jun 10, 2012)

I have the RU-44sz61d TV and would like to connect Apple TV 2 to it. Anyone know what kind of cable I would need?
Ive been told that nothing short of an HDMI converter would do which can be quite pricey.
Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------

